# Hello!



## balloon molly (Oct 25, 2009)

i'm new here, Ive kept mollies platys and swordtails, I'm very new to breeding guppies, hope you guys can teach me a hole bunch 
I have 4 aquariums, Thanks for reading! 
Good Luck with your fishkeeping!:fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

welcome to FF


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to fishforums!


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, and welcome, im new too. x


----------



## balloon molly (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

